# I aced both Mechanical FE and MS&M PE exams



## acethepemd (Aug 7, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]I passed both Mechanical FE and Mechanical Systems &amp; Materials PE exams in the first try. I must have aced both exams and I would like to share my 2 cents in this forum.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]It has been more than 18 years since I graduated and I found both exams were very easy for me, not because I have been practicing lots of problems, but I was focusing more on the theory and concepts.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]My advise to engineers here is, don't just solve too many problems, instead, focus on theories, concepts and how to apply them in each problem case, because in both FE and PE exams, the issue is not about finding the right formula or equations to solve the problems, but how to apply using the theory and background.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Michael Lindeburg's books (MERM, Practice problems, Unit conversion) along with NCEES practice problems are the best materials, which helped me the most.[/SIZE]


----------



## Judowolf PE (Aug 7, 2014)

Great advice, but it's one thing to say you passed the tests and a completely different one to say you aced them...glad you felt confident in your test taking, but don't demean others that have taken the test and failed. Give advice, share your test taking strategy, help the others, but every test is different, some focus more on problems, others have lots of theory, best to have a good balance of both and put the time in. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## P-E (Aug 7, 2014)

I used the same reference materials plus the quick reference book. It worked for me. I thought the morning sessions for each were easy and the afternoon sessions much more difficult in comparison. You will need to know your afternoon discipline really well - go back and review those chapters the week or two before.

I didn't bother with a PE review class, though if I did, it probably would have reduced the time spent on unnecessary topics.


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 7, 2014)

i did so well on the APR 2014 exam that they awarded me a score of 84/80. they gave me 2 extra points for dressing nice the day of the exam (i took the time to put on pants that day) and 2 for smelling great during the exam (thank you, 12 oz of Drakkar cologne).

good advice to understand theory, better advice (IMO) from Judowolf PE to balance theory and practice problems.


----------



## P-E (Aug 7, 2014)

(lmao) Porter and Ace caused NCEES to raise the cut score.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey ace, great for you! You found something that worked for you. Some people can study like you did, others need to work a lot of problems. Still others need a good mix.

Maybe my two cents aren't worth their weight, being that I haven't passed the test yet. I honestly hate the way things are presented in the MERM...I know it's a good reference, but I hate it. It just felt and still feels a little foreign. I went to a university, obviously ABET accredited, where I can't recall ever using g(sub c)...never. That's just one example of MERM that doesn't correlate to my college experience. I sure do remember the heck out of slugs though. Went to a university where all the engineering professors were PE liscensed...so I'm guessing I was taught on more of a practical approach rather than rote theory. Different universities take different approaches to teaching. Some never talk about the FE or PE, yet others stress the importance of it...like the one I went to.

I tried working a lot of problems...didn't work. Obviously I need a refresher on theory, which is why I'm taking a review class. I chose Dr. Tom's because, after watching his free videos, I realized he teaches/presents the material the way I learned it in college. I'm hopeful this time I will pass. If I do, I will come write a review of my experience of the course for others. It might help someone, who maybe feels the way I do about the way MERM presents info.

Just my $0.02. To each their own.


----------



## P-E (Aug 8, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Hey ace, great for you! You found something that worked for you. Some people can study like you did, others need to work a lot of problems. Still others need a good mix.
> 
> Maybe my two cents aren't worth their weight, being that I haven't passed the test yet. I honestly hate the way things are presented in the MERM...I know it's a good reference, but I hate it. It just felt and still feels a little foreign. I went to a university, obviously ABET accredited, where I can't recall ever using g(sub c)...never. That's just one example of MERM that doesn't correlate to my college experience. I sure do remember the heck out of slugs though. Went to a university where all the engineering professors were PE liscensed...so I'm guessing I was taught on more of a practical approach rather than rote theory. Different universities take different approaches to teaching. Some never talk about the FE or PE, yet others stress the importance of it...like the one I went to.
> 
> ...


SNAPE,

Wish you well on your next attempt! Yup, the MERM isn't as good as a well written college text book. Many of the TFS MERM problems were difficult. I spent hours and hours on some chapters. I definitely spent more than the MERM suggested 300 hours and didn't get through them all. I skipped the whole plant eng section due to time.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 8, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ace, great for you! You found something that worked for you. Some people can study like you did, others need to work a lot of problems. Still others need a good mix.
> ...


Thank you! So far, with just this attempt I've put in ~240 hours...will be between 400-500 by the end of the review course. The guy instructing the course gives you his version of a reference to use for the exam, which I find is much better than MERM. He does use MERM for tables/charts/graphs along with some theory, but he tweaks it and tells you where MERM falls short (in his opinion).


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 8, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > StillNotA PE said:
> ...



With that kind of time in, you should be feeling pretty confident. I'm sure you will do well, just don't burn yourself out before the test.

By the way, all you need to do is score one higher than the highest failing score and you are effectively equal to the OP, if we're keeping score... Actually, probably a better engineer as you probably operate using terms like "based on the facts", "from what is known" or "scientifically speaking" rather than "must have" and "first try..."

Soon you will be able to use the term: "In my professional opinion..."



acethepemd oking:


----------



## goodal (Sep 3, 2014)

I also passed both on my first try, but I don't know my scores and I doubt acethepemd knows his/hers either. You could have barely passed either or both, so you need to tone it down a bit. I studied for both test for about 6 months each. I studied alone and without a review course. I studied 20-30 hrs per week for the PE and felt pretty confident going into it. Bottom line is, do ALOT of problems. Yes, you need to know the theory as well, but knowing the theory won't enable you to flip to the exact page that has the exact formula you need in the very short amount of time you have. For example, I tested in April of 2009. Last week a question came up in the office about the psych chart. I still keep my handidandi MERM on my desk and flipped to the exact page i needed without going to the index. The only way I was able to do that is I spent nearly countless hours with my nose glued to that book. Study alot. You wont regret the time you put in.


----------



## ATL Derek (Sep 4, 2014)

I barely passed the FE with a score of 70 or 71 (Virginia gave scores in 2000 but not sure if they do today). And i'm pretty sure 69 was failing. 13 years later I failed the PE (Oct '13). 6 months after failing, I passed. My 2 cents is to focus on problems more than theory. I think the theory will come naturally (in the form of an AH HA moment) as you work more problems. Good luck to everyone taking the exam in Oct!


----------



## solomonb (Sep 4, 2014)

Another perspective--- remember that this is a bachelor's level examination to determine minimal competency to practice engineering. The problems are designed to ascertain minimal competency-- the problems are designed to be answered in 6 min or less. If you are burning more than that on a problem, then either you don't understand the concept that they are testing for or you are way out in left field!!

My best advice is to review the NCEES website for the elements of examination for each test discipline. I would be intimately familiar with each of the elements that are listed there-- if the element is not listed, you probably will not find it on the exam.

Don't make this harder than it really is. Sure, some folks are rocket scientists and pass the first time-- others need to take more time-- some folks are better test takers than others as well. The real key here is NOT to get down if you fail-- pick yourself up and try again. However, if you do fail, change the study routine up so that you don't fail again.

Understanding the theory, not memorizing it, but understanding it is critical. If you understand what you are supposed to be doing, then you will have not problem. If you try to memorize a question and then don't find it on the real exam, you have wasted not only your study time, but also big bucks for the exam. Once you understand the theory, then work 8000 problems-- you won't need that many to get it down.

Remember, if others can do this, you can to. Don't give up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 13, 2014)

Taking a review class this time. If I don't pass I will give up. This was a personal goal, not something required for my job.

Two years have been spent trying to pass this test. If I was single, no kids, that would be a different story. I can't put my family through another round, it's too hard on them.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 1, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Taking a review class this time. If I don't pass I will give up. This was a personal goal, not something required for my job.
> 
> Two years have been spent trying to pass this test. If I was single, no kids, that would be a different story. I can't put my family through another round, it's too hard on them.


Don't give up.

Life get's in the way sometimes but when that happens adjust the plan. Delay it but keep it as a goal. It's a worthy goal.

I'm sure I'm saying this and it won't matter because you'll pass this time!! 

I wish you the best of Luck!


----------

